# Trolling Motor Shaft Length ?



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll work perfectly well on your boat, you'll just have a large amount of the shaft out of the water. If this bothers you, send it back. If you don't mind the extra shaft, you're good to go


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd send it back, it's a remote unit so I'd want the shaft as short as possible since you won't be grabbing onto it to steer.


----------



## DavidKnight (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I called Minn Kota this morning and found out that the shaft can be cut down to a smaller length. Per Minn Kota as long as an authorized Minn Kota service center preforms the work it * will not void *the warranty.

I called a local authorized Minn Kota service center and they verified the above info and said it would be around $60 to shorten the shaft.


----------

